# Dorsche vom Strand bei Haffkrug...



## messerfisch (2. März 2008)

Ich bin Ende März in Haffkrug an der Ostsee und wollte mal Frgane ob ihr mir ein Paar gute Stellen zum Spinnen auf Dorsch geben könntet??? Und welche Köder ????


Ich habe mir ein paar Spöket´s geholt (weiß-rot,rot-schwarz und schwarz) reicht das oder brauche ich da noch mehr?????



gruß messerfisch:vik:


----------



## Franky D (2. März 2008)

*AW: Dorsche vom Strand bei Haffkrug...*

also in Haffkrug wirst du wenig erfolg auf dorsch vom strand haben da musst du eher die richtung Sierksdorf Hansapark oder Neustadt einschagen


----------



## messerfisch (3. März 2008)

*AW: Dorsche vom Strand bei Haffkrug...*

In Richtung Steilküste????Oder lohnt auch ein Versuch von der Seebrücke in Haffkrug????3-4 cm genauere Angaben wären schon schön......


gruß Max:vik:


----------



## messerfisch (5. März 2008)

*AW: Dorsche vom Strand bei Haffkrug...*

Hat echt keiner eine Ahnung.....Muss ja nicht direkt Haffkrug sein ...Siekersdorf oder so geht auch hauptsache halbwegs in der nähe......BITTE BITTE......Gibt mir Antworten....



gruß Max:vik:


----------



## Franky D (5. März 2008)

*AW: Dorsche vom Strand bei Haffkrug...*

eine möglichkeit wäre der Blaue Abel bei Sierksdorf d.h. du gehst am ferienzentrum beim hansapark an der promenade links richtung neustadt und kannst dort auf höhe der steilküste entweder spinnfischen oder es auch mal in der Brandung versuchen


----------



## maki1980 (5. März 2008)

*AW: Dorsche vom Strand bei Haffkrug...*

Schließ mich da Franky D an
versuch es an den Steilküsten wo der Grund nicht aus Sand besteht.

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## Mc Klappstuhl (5. März 2008)

*AW: Dorsche vom Strand bei Haffkrug...*

Also die "Seebrücke" von Hafkrug kannst du vergessen. Habe letzten Herbst da Urlaub ghemacht und gefragt mal inner Kneipe gefragt ob es sich lohnt da zu angeln. worauf der wirt sagte "Siehste da einen angeln???".......


----------



## messerfisch (5. März 2008)

*AW: Dorsche vom Strand bei Haffkrug...*

Tja .....Also Steilküste....Und dann die Spökets kloppen und auf Fisch warten???? Oder wie würdet ihr auf Dorsch spinnen????



gruß Max:vik:


----------



## Franky D (6. März 2008)

*AW: Dorsche vom Strand bei Haffkrug...*

hmm j agut dorsche könnte von der steilküste etwas schwierig werden hab da bis jetzt nur mefos beangelt also wie es mit dorsch da aussieht kann ich dir leider nicht sagen


----------



## maki1980 (6. März 2008)

*AW: Dorsche vom Strand bei Haffkrug...*

Ob so oder so...
Zu dieser Jahreszeit auf Dorsch vom Ufer aus mit der Spinrute ist schon ziemlich optimistisch wie ich finde. Ich würde es eher mal auf Hering versuchen und Abends in der Brandung mit Watwurm auf Platte.

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## messerfisch (6. März 2008)

*AW: Dorsche vom Strand bei Haffkrug...*

Auf Hering vom Ufer aus????


----------



## messerfisch (6. März 2008)

*AW: Dorsche vom Strand bei Haffkrug...*



Franky D schrieb:


> hmm j agut dorsche könnte von der steilküste etwas schwierig werden hab da bis jetzt nur mefos beangelt also wie es mit dorsch da aussieht kann ich dir leider nicht sagen




Und wie hast du Mefos gefangen???Eher gut oder eher schlecht.....


gruß Max


----------



## maki1980 (6. März 2008)

*AW: Dorsche vom Strand bei Haffkrug...*

Ja sicher,

Stell dich zu den 100 anderen im Neustädter Hafen....

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## messerfisch (6. März 2008)

*AW: Dorsche vom Strand bei Haffkrug...*

Hört sich Irgenwie abwertend an....#d ist es dort nicht so gut???

Und mit was würdet ihr Fischen????

Meine Köderkiste:

Spöket 6cm schwarz,weiß-rot,rot-gelb-weiß+schw.Punkte,rot-schwarz,Hansen-Banzai,Falkfisch  Thor.

gruß Max:vik:


----------



## maki1980 (6. März 2008)

*AW: Dorsche vom Strand bei Haffkrug...*

Sollte sich nicht abwertend anhören... So ist es aber nun mal beim Heringsangeln vom Land, die netten Kollegen stehen dich an dicht und werfen was das Zeug hält. Kauf die ein paar billige Heringspadernoster ein paar Heringsbleie und ab geht die Post.

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## Franky D (6. März 2008)

*AW: Dorsche vom Strand bei Haffkrug...*

der erfolg auf die mefos war eher mäßig ein paar nachläöufer sonst nichts aber da kann man schon gute mefos fangen ja von der köderkiste her passt das da bist du ganz gut ausgestattet


----------



## messerfisch (6. März 2008)

*AW: Dorsche vom Strand bei Haffkrug...*

Das ist ja schon einmal positiv wenn ich mir nicht noch Köder kaufen muss.....


Aber um das ganze jetzt auf einen Punkt zu bringen....Das mit den Dorschen Kann ich vergessen....????!!!!




gruß max:vik:


----------



## maki1980 (7. März 2008)

*AW: Dorsche vom Strand bei Haffkrug...*

Spinfischen zu dieser Jahreszeit auf Dorsch von Ufer aus würde ich nicht machen oder wenn nur in den späten Abendstunden oder in der Früh um 5 Uhr..

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## messerfisch (7. März 2008)

*AW: Dorsche vom Strand bei Haffkrug...*



maki1980 schrieb:


> Spinfischen zu dieser Jahreszeit auf Dorsch von Ufer aus würde ich nicht machen oder wenn nur in den späten Abendstunden oder in der Früh um 5 Uhr..
> 
> Gruß
> Daniel




Könntest du das auch begründen????Zum besseren nachvollziehen


gruß max:vik:


----------



## maki1980 (7. März 2008)

*AW: Dorsche vom Strand bei Haffkrug...*

Klar,
von Tag zu Tag wird das Wasser immer wärmer und somit zieht der Dorsch in die tieferen Zonen. Er kommt nur abends in Wurfnähe und verzieht sich am Tag wieder ins tiefe Wasser.

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## messerfisch (8. März 2008)

*AW: Dorsche vom Strand bei Haffkrug...*

Da könnte ich es doch probieren oder????Abends.....soll ich dann zur Steilküste oder wo hin???


gruß MAx


----------



## SimonHH (9. März 2008)

*AW: Dorsche vom Strand bei Haffkrug...*

versuch macht kluch...max |uhoh:


----------



## maki1980 (10. März 2008)

*AW: Dorsche vom Strand bei Haffkrug...*

Hi Max,

nimm deine Angel stell dich ans Wasser und genieß die Natur und freu dich an der Ostsee
zu sein. Eine Garantie dass du Fisch fängst wird dir eh keiner geben können. Heute ist der Dorsch hier und morgen da. Du musst es einfach immer wieder versuchen.
Irgendwann wirst du "deinen" Fisch fangen. Überlege dir vor dem Ansitz wo du dich aufhalten würdest wenn du ein Fisch wärst. Beobachte den Wind und die Wellen außerdem ist Mischgrund für Dorsch besser für Platte wiederrum sandiger Untergrund.
Stell dich an die Ostsee und halte nach anderen Anglern ausschau, stell dich neben diese und versuch dir was abzuschauen. Die meisten Angler sind gern bereit den ein oder anderen Tipp zu geben. 

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## messerfisch (11. März 2008)

*AW: Dorsche vom Strand bei Haffkrug...*

gut dann werde ich das mal machen......Und dann mal berichten......übermorgen geht es erstmal nach Lettland Lachsangeln......



gruß Max:vik:


----------



## messerfisch (13. April 2008)

*AW: Dorsche vom Strand bei Haffkrug...*

So ich bin wieder da! Ich habe echt gut gefangen aber erst nur auf Watti´s! Und als ich den einen Abend nicht hinterher kam weil ich mich vor bissen nicht retten konnte habe ich mal mit den Spökets probiert und auch gut gefangen!!!!!




gruß Max:vik:


----------



## Franky D (13. April 2008)

*AW: Dorsche vom Strand bei Haffkrug...*

was haste den so alles gefangen und wo?`haste auch pics?


----------



## messerfisch (13. April 2008)

*AW: Dorsche vom Strand bei Haffkrug...*

Gefangen habe ich Wittlinge, Dorsche und Schollen! Gefangen auf der Seebrücke in Haffkrug!


----------



## messerfisch (13. April 2008)

*AW: Dorsche vom Strand bei Haffkrug...*

Das waren die einzigen Fische die maßig waren......Die anderen waren alle untermaß! Die große Scholle war 41cm der große Dorsch knapp 60 und die beiden kleinen 52 und 50 cm !!!!!


gruß Max:m


----------



## Oliver1967 (16. April 2012)

*AW: Dorsche vom Strand bei Haffkrug...*

Wann gehst Du noch mal auf der Seebrücke angeln???
Würde gerne mitkommen!

Gruß Oli


----------



## messerfisch (21. April 2012)

*AW: Dorsche vom Strand bei Haffkrug...*

Huiii Das Thema lebt noch?


Ich bin seid 08 nicht mehr dort gewesen, ich komme doch aus Berlin.
Ich war Mitte März dort.

Meine Ecke ist eher die um Rostock......


lG Max#h


----------



## Oliver1967 (15. November 2012)

*AW: Dorsche vom Strand bei Haffkrug...*

Hi,
ich nochmal ;-)
Hat jemand von Euch Lust spontan von der Seebrücke zu angeln?


----------



## kainer43 (1. August 2014)

*AW: Dorsche vom Strand bei Haffkrug...*

hallo. Mit welchem Köder warst Du erfolgreich??


----------

